# dechlorination.



## ACS (26 Dec 2011)

does anyone know what chemicals are produced by breaking the chlorine/chloromine bond?


----------



## Matt Warner (26 Dec 2011)

Hi, I think they turn it into ammonia, but the non toxic type


----------



## ACS (26 Dec 2011)

thanks for that,Isuppose that ends up as a food source for plants in that form?


----------



## Matt Warner (26 Dec 2011)

Yes they will and the filter will remove it too


----------



## ACS (27 Dec 2011)

and a bit of a spike for algea?could it tip a tanks balance?


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Dec 2011)

Hi,
    Also review the threads how does dechlorinator work? as well as home made water purifier

Cheers,


----------

